# Seasons in the Abyss



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sunday, July 10 2005, marked the passing of Hurrican Dennis through Northwest Florida. Hurricanes and major storm systems are cool to watch, but then there's the aftermath...

It gets very, very hot in the seventh month of the year down in Florida. With no electricity that means no AC and conditioned air is an absolute necessity in this state. I haven't slept real well in the past three days for it is hard to do so when you feel like you're breathing the vapors coming from the open door of the oven you are attempting to snooze in.

Then there is rubble and tree debris to clean-up. In sweltering 90 degree temperatures it's not encouraging that you won't come in to coolant when you knock off for the day. Forget trying to keep things in your freezer frozen, no matter how much ice you surround it with, it thaws fast and you have to cook it fast before it spoils. My house is damaged and there's insurance claims to take care of on top of all this. Pete said it best when he said "**** Hurricanes" I just hope Emily misses us, I don't believe we could handle another one so soon.

My juice is back on, hence my posting this thread and the cold air has never been sweeter (Except maybe after Ivan). If this sounds like I'm whining (I'm not) just giving you a small slice of what it's like to live in the Sunshine state. Ask Raxl, Spaulding, Pete, Nefarious, Joyful and lipstik what they think of Hurricanes, I promise you it will be much of the same.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to see you made it through intact. Welcome back!

Insurance claims... now that's fun.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

We had to sleep on the kitchen floor as to keep cool.


----------

